# Mario Kart 8 Meet-Up!



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Come through on *Thursday, February 11th at 5PM PST* for some sweet racing.

I'll host a room, and then we can go from there. 


_**Planning to go for 2 hours. Maybe more. Maybe less.**_
_**Will have both DLC packs active**_
_**Make sure you have my NNID added.**_

I mass linked this thread to a nice amount of people. I figured it was a weekday, so it would be less big than the recent event that we had this past Sunday. However, my apologies in advance if there's no room for you.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ooh. I hope I can make it. Unless its not a tournament and just for fun. I'll leave it for 30 mins or more and come back if its still up.

The same things I said I would do for Sunday's tournament will stay the same, except i'll be Toadette this time.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ooh. I hope I can make it. Unless its not a tournament and just for fun. I'll leave it for 30 mins or more and come back if its still up.
> 
> The same things I said I would do for Sunday's tournament will stay the same, except i'll be Toadette this time.



Yeah, no Tourney here.
Just some good ol' friendly racing.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 10, 2016)

Alright, i'll be sure to meet up!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 10, 2016)

I can probably show up for some races. I can't guarantee the full 2 hours, but I can try my best.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Cool. We're already lookin at 4 heads.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2016)

Lil late for my timezone, 5PM PST is like 3AM GMT :^O


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll join  got nothin to do on thursday nights so chances are good that i can make it


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks like the room will be half full as of now!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2016)

Also shout out to Jav for making the MK8 tourney and getting me back into MK8

I forgot how much I loved this game


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll try to join! It'll be 7:00 my time, so I might meet up


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Also shout out to Jav for making the MK8 tourney and getting me back into MK8
> 
> I forgot how much I loved this game



I'm just trying to put it back on the map.
I'll try to host events like this as often as possible.

But anyone else is free to put these things together be my guest lol.


----------



## Espionage (Feb 10, 2016)

What timezone will both days be for? I'll definitely be there :-D oh btw I've added you but awaiting acceptance.


----------



## Tensu (Feb 10, 2016)

I might be able to.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm first to be done tomorrow from my restaurant job, that could be anytime from 6 pm EST to 9 pm EST.... but I will join whenever I get home

I will be Toad or Isabelle the entire time, no shame


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Espionage said:


> What timezone will both days be for? I'll definitely be there :-D oh btw I've added you but awaiting acceptance.



There's only one day this is going down, and that's tomorrow.
We had an event this past Sunday if that's what you're referring to when you say "both days".

It will be happening in PST (Pacific Standard Time).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemon5700 said:


> I might be able to.



Room will be open, so just try and head on in tomorrow if you're able.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> I'm first to be done tomorrow from my restaurant job, that could be anytime from 6 pm EST to 9 pm EST.... but I will join whenever I get home



Hope ya can make it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 10, 2016)

I might be able to join if I'm not doing anything


----------



## Espionage (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah I'm GMT plus 8 so PST?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Espionage said:


> Yeah I'm GMT plus 8 so PST?



Yeah. It might be tough to make it with your timezone, but you're up right now so maybe not?? hahaha


----------



## Pokes (Feb 10, 2016)

I haven't played MK8 in a long time, so this would be pretty nice to join. The time will be fine for me, at 8pm, so I'll be in the room for an hour or so ideally.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't think I have to much homework tomorrow, so count me in!


----------



## Espionage (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Yeah. It might be tough to make it with your timezone, but you're up right now so maybe not?? hahaha



Ohh is it now?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Espionage said:


> Ohh is it now?



No. But the time I replied to you would've been about an hour and a half in.

It's going down tomorrow pal. 

(19 hours 30 minutes from this post)


----------



## Espionage (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> No. But the time I replied to you would've been about an hour and a half in.
> 
> It's going down tomorrow pal.
> 
> (19 hours 30 minutes from this post)



Ohh phew so I can still make it.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the invite Jav, but unfortunately I won't be able to make this one because I have work during the week at that hour.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 11, 2016)

Heh in your dreams, that is around 3-4 am for me.

Have fun y'all!


----------



## Espionage (Feb 11, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Heh in your dreams, that is around 3-4 am for me.
> 
> Have fun y'all!



Aww damn. Would of liked to have versed you


----------



## lars708 (Feb 11, 2016)

Espionage said:


> Aww damn. Would of liked to have versed you



We can play another time i suppose, i have a ton of free time lol


----------



## Espionage (Feb 11, 2016)

lars708 said:


> We can play another time i suppose, i have a ton of free time lol



Wooo  let me know when you're wanting to play my man.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

4 hours til showtime!!


----------



## Espionage (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> 4 hours til showtime!!



w00t  don't forget to accept my friend request xo


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Espionage said:


> w00t  don't forget to accept my friend request xo



Already did!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

55 minutes to go!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

Ahh I'm excited 

Oh and btw if I ever leave the room it's either to take a break or change my character.

(Another btw, My mii is called Luckiss if anyone cares)


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

Omg my brother won't give up the Wii U

I might not be able to make it, depends if he stops playing for a bit


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

aixoo said:


> Omg my brother won't give up the Wii U
> 
> I might not be able to make it, depends if he stops playing for a bit



tell him to square up!!


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> tell him to square up!!



okay so I tried taking it away from him but he started crying and I don't like hearing him cry so this sucks


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

aixoo said:


> okay so I tried taking it away from him but he started crying and I don't like hearing him cry so this sucks



RIP. Well the racing will be going on for a nice amount of time, so maybe you can pop in later.


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> RIP. Well the racing will be going on for a nice amount of time, so maybe you can pop in later.



Hopefully!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

Ooh, I might join for the first 30-60 minutes. (If there's room??)


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Jinglefruit said:


> Ooh, I might join for the first 30-60 minutes. (If there's room??)



I think there will be pal!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

The hype is real. So long as you don't slip on a banana peel. I am ready to race. Prepared for a blue shell to hit my face. I can already tell. The red shells will be sending me straight to hell.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The hype is real. So long as you don't slip on a banana peel. I am ready to race. Prepared for a blue shell to hit my face. I can already tell. The red shells will be sending me straight to hell.



fckn bars








~~
Room going up in 8!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2016)

I'll probably stay for the first 8 races


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Room is up!
After set of 4 races, I will re-make room so that everyone could get their set-up switches in.


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

lol hank hill


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2016)

Who is the one that's laughing xD


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

And who has the Hank hill mii lol


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

I'll start things up in 5 minutes!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

IM USING TILT CONTROLS


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Who is the one that's laughing xD



I think the Mii's do different actions on all our screens.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> And who has the Hank hill mii lol


That's Jav. He always races as him in the Captain Falcon suit.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2016)

the most amazing mii you'll ever see has arrived


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I think the Mii's do different actions on all our screens.



Oh i meant through the voice chat. It went silent tho


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

oh god i thought someone could hear me laughing ahahaha i really am tired


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm always nervous about accidentally pressing minus 

BECAUSE IF I DO PEOPLE WILL HEAR MY VOICE ECH


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Will put on Frantic items on next round!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2016)

Damnit everyone knows where I live


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

I totally shell sniped who was driving Waluigi coming out of the cave in lap 2!


----------



## Pokes (Feb 11, 2016)

Ahhh, 8th place, already off to a bad start lol
oo, and Frantic mode :c


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Rough start on my end lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hmm. It wouldn't have been salty if I didn't fall of the course in the beginning.


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I totally shell sniped who was driving Waluigi coming out of the cave in lap 2!



believe me i know 
lol it was a good shot tho


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Zane said:


> believe me i know
> lol it was a good shot tho


Thank you. ^.^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

Bummer. Got nailed with items that race.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2016)

Aha I suck so much


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow only like 3 races in and the rage is starting

Brb changing my character


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

Out of all the maps... cheeseland...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2016)

I hate when the bullet leaves you at a turn


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

Damn that lightning. O:


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

i'm so bad at cheese land omg


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Me heart was pounding. I wanted to win in 1st so hard in Cheese Land.


----------



## Pokes (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeaaaah, my set-up wasn't really great at taking the sharp turns lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

For those that hates Cheese Land when I love it. _#SorryNotSorry._


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Natty where ya at??


Also if anyone could please post in here when they're all done racing so I could know if I'm waiting on anyone? Thank you!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

I h8 Cheeseland but the music is nice


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

aixoo in the house!!!

all righty i'm startin!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

Natty had a wi-fi poop apparently


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

whoever i drove into with a star im sorry i didnt mean to 
also i've never played frantic mode before and i can tell im gonna do badly lolol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm still here. I just changed my Mii to NotDeadYet.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

yall are filthy lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Zane said:


> *whoever i drove into with a star im sorry i didnt mean to*
> also i've never played frantic mode before and i can tell im gonna do badly lolol


Isn't that what you're supposed to do?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2016)

Was in first then got hit by 2 shells and a horn


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> yall are filthy lmao


I know.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

How did my superhorn not stop you, paperboy? o:


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

Gtg, sorry guys!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

gah i almost had that but i botched the end


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Isn't that what you're supposed to do?



i guess, i just feel mean doing it lol

and a red shell at the end did me in there in the electro dome :'(


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Didn't expect me to be in 1st place, did ya?

Also, whoever I horned at the racer playing as Yoshi while at a gliding section. I just LOVE doing that.


----------



## Pokes (Feb 11, 2016)

I crushed like 3 people lmao
sorry xD


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

bullet bill drove me right into a bus


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

ayy I only got to do two races before my brother came upstairs and turned the wii off on me


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm done. I'll stick to smash xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Jinglefruit said:


> How did my superhorn not stop you, paperboy? o:


What superhorn? No, seriously.

It was starman-ia on the last race.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aixoo said:


> ayy I only got to do two races before my brother came upstairs and turned the wii off on me


Karma man.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What superhorn? No, seriously.
> 
> It was starman-ia on the last race.
> 
> ...



End of electrodrome, I was first, saw you speed through the shortcut and superhorned you, but you passed the line unaffected. :c


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2016)

sorry for hitting u with a superhorn at the very end jav :,<


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

there i got u mt. wario


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Natty said:


> sorry for hitting u with a superhorn at the very end jav :,<



i got bopped with 3 boomerang shots too lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Jinglefruit said:


> End of electrodrome, I was first, saw you speed through the shortcut and superhorned you, but you passed the line unaffected. :c


Oh ok. Just didn't see it.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

*2 BLUES*


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

i always get pummelled right at the end rip


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

Jinglefruit said:


> End of electrodrome, I was first, saw you speed through the shortcut and superhorned you, but you passed the line unaffected. :c



Yeah, same happened when I threw the bomb this race. Probably something to do with connection. It happens a lot when I do worldwide online.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Failed the rocket boost, but came back in 2nd.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot, Blooper. Came right as I was about to use the shortcut and I fell off.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Whoever threw that green shell at Tyler on lap 1 owes you my gratitude! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost got max total score. 40.


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm done for tonight, GG's everyone!!  and thanks Javocado for hosting


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2016)

This will be my last set of races :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

Zane said:


> I'm done for tonight, GG's everyone!!  and thanks Javocado for hosting



Night and good games!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

no shells only mirror?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Jinglefruit said:


> no shells only mirror?



Did I put that? Or are you suggesting
*mashed A without looking lol*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm such a dumbass. I had star power at the end to go through the shortcut and I went off the edge.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm driving home now and will join in like 15 minutes.... So like practice on the ride home lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

And Paperboy shell snipes once again.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Did I put that? Or are you suggesting
> *mashed A without looking lol*



suggesting.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

Please random selector. Just once. Just once choose my level.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Jinglefruit said:


> suggesting.



I figured!
All righty, that'll be our next mode.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sunny wins this time? That was unexpected!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Mirror Mode.
No Shells.

It's going down.

If anyone else wants to suggest a rule tweak for the next of races, feel free to do so!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Feb 11, 2016)

200cc shells only!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Zigzag991 said:


> 200cc shells only!



Welp


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Mirror Mode.
> No Shells.
> 
> It's going down.
> ...


200cc. Is hard CPU's possible? And frantic mode. Oh yeah!

But do it when I return when I tell y'all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> 200cc shells only!


Mine's better.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Feb 11, 2016)

Clearly you haven't faced the wrath that is shells only Bone Dry Dunes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Umm, where are the mushrooms?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

Yauyy! hard cpu woulda been nice too actually. 


omfg, 6 shells in a row at the end, 3rd to last. :c


----------



## Pokes (Feb 11, 2016)

Ayyy I finally get first 
especially after doing so terrible in the last couple of races


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

mofo blue shell while I'm in 5th.... smh...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

After these last couple of races I'm gonna head off. I'm feeling lightheaded. Also, I didn't know about that shortcut at the end of Mute City. I guess I learn something new playing this often.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

hurray not last!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Alright, i'll come back in 30-40 mins. Don't start my custom rules until I come back. Ok?


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

but last overall lol


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> hurray not last!



That was my reaction on 2 of the races. (and the other 2 I was last) 
That was not my forte, and it was a blast. Though more blue shells were needed.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

We're gonna finish off with Zig's and Ant's Rule suggestions!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright, i'll come back in 30-40 mins. Don't start my custom rules until I come back. Ok?



boy i'm hopping off in 30


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

wtf are tilt controls....


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for hosting, Jav! That was a lot fun and angering at the same time lol. I'm going to go ahead and lie down.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

i don't think I've ever played on 200cc before....


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

Help.  

Cannot function


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

this is a disaster hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the abrupt change, but this will actually be our last race.

My apologies, and thanks for coming!!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

that was fun! hopefully i won't be working during the next one


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 11, 2016)

S'cool, thanks for hosting!


----------



## Pokes (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh alright, I was going to get off anyway. 
GGs to all!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> We're gonna finish off with Zig's and Ant's Rule suggestions!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oh. Too bad I wasn't in mine.  But good races.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, when will the next one be?


----------

